# [MS-DOS] Ausgabe in Datei umleiten



## JanDelay (16. Oktober 2003)

Hiho

da es ja hier leider kein MS-Dos Forum gibt und ich es bei den Windows leuten bestimmt erst gar nicht probieren brauch...frag ich einfach mal hier...vielleicht ist ja noch der ein oder andere ms-dos guru hier 

kann man wie bei linux die standartausgabe in eine datei umleiten wie bei msdos?

bsp;

ich hab ne batch datei wo ein paar xcopy befehle drin stehen 
mit der ich eine ganz einfache all abendliche datensicherung von server1 mache

und ich würde gern sone art logdatei haben wo ich genau schauen kann ob die datensicherung zu 100% erfolgreich war bzw. ob er dateien aus rechtegründen ausgelasen hat etc.

bitte ratet mir in dem thread jetz nich zu linux....das is hier immo leider nicht möglich  ansonsten wär es schon längst passiert hrhr...

mfg

JanDelay


----------



## Christian Fein (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von JanDelay _
> *Hiho
> 
> da es ja hier leider kein MS-Dos Forum gibt und ich es bei den Windows leuten bestimmt erst gar nicht probieren brauch...frag ich einfach mal hier...vielleicht ist ja noch der ein oder andere ms-dos guru hier
> *



nö ist besser im Windows Forum aufgehoben


----------



## melmager (16. Oktober 2003)

Ich weiss zwar nicht wer von wem geklaut hat (MS von Unix) aber auch bei dos
geht der > der in eine datei umleitet

batchdatei > test2

z.b.

@JanDelay ich stimme deiner Bemerkung zu - erst vor ein paar Tagen ein 
Artikel gelesen für XP User : Wunder der Commandozeile


----------



## lohokla (16. Oktober 2003)

Nur um es zu komplettieren:
1.
'batch.bat > text.txt'    
Überschreibt alten Daten der text.txt mit der Ausgabe der Batchdatei.

2.
'batch.bat >> text.txt'    
Behält die alten Daten der text.txt bei und fügt an dessen Ende die Bildschirmausgabe der Batchdatei zu.

> Zum loggen würde ich also immer das hinzufügen mit '>>' empfehlen.


----------



## JanDelay (16. Oktober 2003)

erst mal danke @all für die schnelle antwort...

aber ma so im stillen...

DAS HÄTTE ICH AUCH SELBER MAL PROBIEREN KÖNNEN! 

nur ehrlich gesagt habe ich ma echt nich damit gerechnet.... 

mfg

ein zufriedener JanDelay

ps@melmager:

dein hierarchie skript  wunderbar ...danke auch nochma dafür


----------

